
YouTube’s Quest to Suggest More, So Users Search Less - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/technology/internet/31tube.html
======
NathanKP
YouTube currently can not compete with regular television because while they
may be getting 20 hours of video being uploaded every minute, most of that
video is ridiculous home videos of people like Boxxy.

For YouTube to compete they will have to do a better job of helping people
find the quality videos while convincing major television producers to allow
their shows to be "broadcast" on YouTube.

~~~
physcab
I disagree. Youtube has over 100 million users and they watched nearly 6
billion videos [1]. It's almost as much as digital and basic cable customers
combined [2]. Content providers should be _begging_ Youtube to broadcast their
content with their distribution potential.

[1] <http://ir.comscore.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=368924> [2]
<http://www.ncta.com/StatsGroup/OperatingMetric.aspx>

